# The Ultimate Leave It ...



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Good puppy.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

O M G that is like the BEST pic evee  ahhhhh what a good boy Kane, I do hope you gave him ALL of those treats and the chip


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Ohhh yeah, lololol., He got to eat all of them theres actually another biscuit pn his nose behind the other one. I made a pyramid, lollll.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

omg thats soo cute, theres no way i can do that with bear. I tried once and he got abit scared cuz i was tryin to put a treat on his noise brige and he didnt so much like it,


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol I had to look back to see the ones on the feet! Great job you guys  You should have got the action shots of "OK have it" lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

apbt2010 said:


> omg thats soo cute, theres no way i can do that with bear. I tried once and he got abit scared cuz i was tryin to put a treat on his noise brige and he didnt so much like it,


I start with the treats on his paws so he focuses on them and then gently lift his head up to put the biscuits on his nose and then he focuses on that and is like. OMG biscuit on my nose, why isn't it in my mouth!



American_Pit13 said:


> Lol I had to look back to see the ones on the feet! Great job you guys  You should have got the action shots of "OK have it" lol


I wanted to but they'd already almost started to fall in the pic so when they did like 2.5 seconds later i just said okay, so he could eat them. it took 10 mins to get this picture cause he didn't hold still well enough, lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Holly that would have been awesome, this really is a agreat pic, the b/f and I were just saying Orion's brain would explode, lmaooo. His trick is I put the treat on his nose and he has to wait, he is mastering flipping it everytime into his mouth. He is getting way gopod at it


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

HAHAHA THATS TOTALLY AWESOME


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG that is too cool!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

TORTURE!!!!! lmao


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> omg Holly that would have been awesome, this really is a agreat pic, the b/f and I were just saying Orion's brain would explode, lmaooo. His trick is I put the treat on his nose and he has to wait, he is mastering flipping it everytime into his mouth. He is getting way gopod at it


Kane hasn't mastered flipping it into his mouth, lol, it's just a mad scramb;e to get the biscuits.



thaim said:


> HAHAHA THATS TOTALLY AWESOME


Thanks! 



aimee235 said:


> OMG that is too cool!


Thanks! 



LadyRampage said:


> TORTURE!!!!! lmao


I know, I'm such a bad owner!!  :woof:


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, what a good boy. The chip really was a nice touch


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Its the look in the eye that gets me... that look says...MUST EAT, MUST EAT, CAMERA??? ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? lmao


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Girl your silly doing that to that poor dog LMAO!!! You want to come try that with my pup? hehehehehe ... He has that look in his eye like really mom? Seriously! Kane I am going to send you a whole box of treats for that one LOL.


----------



## Deorah (Jan 17, 2011)

How adorable and silly!! We've tried that with Mama but well she has NO control when it comes to being patient like that! Way to go puppy!!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Luvum said:


> Oh, what a good boy. The chip really was a nice touch


I thought it rounded the pyramid off really well, and Kane def. appreciated it -- when I let him eat it, lol.



Sadie said:


> Girl your silly doing that to that poor dog LMAO!!! You want to come try that with my pup? hehehehehe ... He has that look in his eye like really mom? Seriously! Kane I am going to send you a whole box of treats for that one LOL.


I know! I had a few drinks last night and I always get silly when I drink, :rofl:. Poor Kane always has to put up with me asking him to do stupid stuff when I'm tipsy. 

Be careful now, Kane's a food and toy whore ... send him a whole box of treats and he'll come home with you without looking back! I don't think Bogar will appreciate you cheating on him. 



Deorah said:


> How adorable and silly!! We've tried that with Mama but well she has NO control when it comes to being patient like that! Way to go puppy!!!


It took a REALLY long time to get him to this level, lol. We've been practicing leave-it since he was just a puppy-puppy ~3 months, so.



LadyRampage said:


> Its the look in the eye that gets me... that look says...MUST EAT, MUST EAT, CAMERA??? ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? lmao


:rofl::rofl: That's exactly that!! He had his position and everything and I could see his pupils get really big cause he knew I was about to say ok ... AND THEN I WHIPPED OUT THE CAMERA. LOL.

Omg, he was all like I GET TO EAT THEM I GET TO EAT THEM, OH MY GOD, SHE'S PULLING OUT THE FRICKIN CAMERA? CHEESE N RICE.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Kate you sound like me, I am always torturing the dogs when I am drinking  Kane is a good boy


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

i love this my dog could never resist the urge to eat cookies,lol


----------



## Dually (Dec 30, 2010)

HAHAHA great picture


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

that is awesome!!! good boy kane!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha that is awesome


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

That is hilarious! You my friend are a sadist! Poor pup is being tortured!


----------



## Odens Mac (Jan 7, 2011)

Greatest.....picture..........ever!!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Very well trained! My pups go nuts over treats, they dont sit still by any means.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Very impressive!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Very proud of Kane! It would never happen at my house. He has no patience to keep treats around .lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everybody! 

This has definitely been a work in progress to get his Leave It this good. It's been several months. 

And he enjoys it. Honest. He's just being overdramatic.


----------

